

Apache CouchDB 1.3.0 Released - nslater
https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/apache_couchdb_1_3_0

======
infamouscow
Bringing the documentation into Sphinx is a big win for a lot of developers
interested in CouchDB.

<https://couchdb.readthedocs.org/en/1.3.x/>

